# Which size is recommend it for Beauty Dish?



## MH_91

Hey photographers, 

So i want to hear other photographers opinion who are expert in outdoor lighting.

So the soft box has been my enemy for the past few sessions, due to the wind. So am considering to convert to Beauty dish side. I was wondering, what size is recommend it if i want to shoot a full body length for mostly E-shoots and weddings.. Am debating between the 22-inch and the 28-inch. i just want to hear other photographers opinions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KmH

Actually a range of sizes are usually kept at hand, as are a range of shapes and interior reflective properties.


----------



## MH_91

KmH said:


> Actually a range of sizes are usually kept at hand, as are a range of shapes and interior reflective properties.



So what size would you recommend?


----------



## KmH

OK. 22", but only if that's the size you need to use.


----------



## tirediron

Perhaps if you could tell us a little more about what you are doing, and what your current lighting set-up is and intended use for the 'dish we could help.  Without that, your question is the photographic equivalent of, 'How big a pizza should I order?"


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

THIS THREAD IS GOING PLACES.

on a side note, i love my profoto light armed with a profoto dish. and a sock "to boot"


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

disclaimer: sometimes i prefer NOT to use that dish at all =)


----------

